# What exact species is my Tarantula? And what is wrong with it?



## Lingga (May 20, 2012)

I've got him (or her) for about 7 months now. Doesn't seem to eat much. I've been feeding it mealworms and hydrating the ground substance everyday. Which reminds me, is that the correct ground substance?

I've read somewhere that tarantulas could go months without food and still be fine, and its legs would curl up under it when it was sick or dying....

Which is what my tarantula seems to be doing right now. I'm scared for it. Does anybody know what I should do or what species it is? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i dont know anything about tarantulas but just done a very quick google search & if you are only feeding her mealworms then her diet isnt adequate to keep her healthy.

Tarantulas as Pets - Feeding, Molting, and Handling

.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't help with the species but crickets would be a better diet than meal worms. They're better gut loaded (feeding the crickets food, what ever goes into your cricket goes into your spider  ) I just use a gel type food that you can get from reptile stores.

Also I don't like that stuff (personally) I prefer using the compact bricks of substrate (can't remember what its called now lol) but I have a terrestrial species that likes to make burrows so I find that substrate a bit better for him/her. 

It would be good for you to find out what species it is as different species need different things for example if it prefers to burrow or to climb, humidity levels etc. Hopefully someone will come along and be able to identify it for you.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I *think* you have a chilean rose.

EDIT: bit worrying you purchased an animal without knowing its species.

How can you provide the correct habitat, humidity, food etc, if you can't research it needs?


----------



## Lingga (May 20, 2012)

Thx everyone. I thought it was a chilean rose too, just wasn't sure.

I'm in China. Read that it's better to give it a peat moss substrate but so far I've only found the ones that are for plants, and I'm afraid it might have bacteria that could kill my spider. The websites I refer to said that I should only get the ones specially sold for substrate. 

I've been trying to get it crickets but I'd have to catch them myself or travel 2 hours out of my way to get them, and I don't even know the way there. I might try to catch them they sing very loud in my area.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Ithink its Chilean Rose as well they are the most popular in the pet trade. I keep mine (only a sling) on a dry substrate at room temperature and mist the tank twice a week.They are renouned for going on starvation diet mine wont eat mealworms only crickets and only the brown ones.You can also try roaches as well.Idont put moss in with mine as it makes it too humid for it thats why i mist.Have you got a water bowl in with it.
Just looked at the substrate the wood chips arent very good for Ts as they cant burrow in it and if its cedar its bad for Ts


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like a chilean to me or a young salmon pink birdeater, as it looks like mine did when younger.

Mealworms solely are no where near good enough to be fed solely to a T, I feed mine a diet primarily on dubia roaches which are pretty much the best feeder insect to give. If you can't get hold of them try crickets, locusts that have been properly gut loaded.

T's die doing the 'death curl' where it curls its legs underneath itself which yours unfortunaly seems to be starting.

If it flips onto it's back LEAVE it alone it's shedding.

He could possibly be dehydrated due to it's diet, T's get most of their moisture form there food which there is very little in mealworms so try giving a better feeder insect and see if he perks up


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like a Chile rose (Grammostola rosea) and a not very happy one either.

*A Chile rose NEEDS totally dry substrate, do NOT wet, mist or spray it EVER. * 
Chile's come from the edges of the Atacama desert which is the driest place on earth so they dont need the substrate wetting.
Is that cotton wool in your photo ? If it is i would take it out immediately.
It was thought many years ago (30-40?) that a wet cotton wool was the only way that tarantulas could get moisture which of course is totally false and wrong. All you need is a small waterbowl or a clean jar lid filled with fresh water.

As it has been pointed out to you, the substrate is totally unsuited for your spider (or any other spider) If you are having trouble getting suitable substrate, just get some soil from your garden if you have one or the local park. Just make sure that it has not been sprayed with pesticides. If this is not possible there are many things that can be used. I use a few different substrates depending what i have at the time, i use coir (compressed ground coconut) peat, plant compost (without or without fertiliser) potting soil and top soil. All these substrates are usually damp when bought and as Chiles need dry substrate, all you need to do is spread a newspaper out and put some substrate onto the newspaper to a maximum depth approx 1 inch. This should dry out overnight.

Chile rose's are famous for 2 things. 
One is not eating for long periods (I have had one not eat for slightly over 18 months with no ill effects) and I have heard of a few not eating for over 2 years !!!!!! As they dont need feeding that often (i feed mine once every 4-6 weeks) you have a month or more to find a single insect for it to eat :thumbup:
The second thing is that they sometimes do not move for days or even weeks at a time . . their other name is 'Pet rock'


----------



## Ploppy (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen claims that show they can go up to two years without food. Although I haven't had any desire to put that to the test. 

I feed mine two/three times a week with a couple of locusts/crickets/roaches.

I did try feeding her every day when I first got her, but even now she still often refuses to eat once she decides she's had enough.

Although she did once go through a period where she just refused to eat for six months. It got me worried, but she carried on one day as if nothing had changed.
A varied diet is important however.
Wax worms are a good source of...err....wax, or something.
Ah hell I don't know. I just cycle what I buy from the online shop to keep things interesting.


----------



## genevralaurene (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like you really need to find a local reptile store. Any decent rep shop will give you good advice on how to are for your tarantula. 

For substrate i use the Sphangnum Moss compressed bricks or Vermiculite which both absorb pretty well. As for food i feed mine on crickets and locusts which are a lot higher in nutrition. If she isn't eating just try every 2-3 days to put a cricket or locust in and see if she takes it.

When did she last moult? Sometimes they will curl up with their legs under them if they are preparing for a moult. If this is the case it may also explain why she isn't eating. In preparation for a moult and for a few days after they won't eat. When they do moult they usually flip onto their back and climb out of their shell but there have been rare cases of them doing it standing up so just be wary.

Hope this helps


----------



## genevralaurene (Jan 25, 2013)

Forgot to ask, do you know its age?


----------

